# εκκαθάριση και ξεκαθάρισμα (λογαριασμών)



## sarant (Jun 9, 2008)

Αλλο ένα παράδειγμα ότι ο ευπρεπισμός ισοπεδώνει διακρίσεις.

Στο χτεσινό Βήμα, στο άρθρο του Πρετεντέρη, που έχει τίτλο "Σκελετοί στο ντουλάπι" (και καθόλου δεν μενοχλεί η μεταφορά του αγγλισμού, αν κι εγώ θα ήθελα σκελετούς στη ντουλάπα, διότι πού να χωρέσει ο σκελετός σε ντουλάπι δυο πήχες, αν και υπάρχουν και όρθια ντουλάπια, τα αποκαλούμενα μπακάληδες, όπου χωράει μια χαρά ο σκελετός αν βέβαια βγάλεις τα ράφια, αλλά μάλλον πλατειάζω) λέει ότι κάποιοι πιστεύουν πως η διερεύνηση της υπόθεσης Μίζενς _έχει τη μορφή "εκκαθάρισης λογαριασμών"_. 

Όμως, ο όρος "εκκαθάριση λογαριασμών" έχει πολύ συγκεκριμένη κυριολεκτική σημασία στη λογιστική κι έτσι, έστω και μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, με ενοχλεί. Γιατί να μην πει "ξεκαθαρίσματος λογαριασμών"; Τον ενοχλεί τάχα η γενική;

Ακόμα πιο περίεργο, επειδή ο Π. ευπρεπιστής δεν είναι, και μάλιστα στο ίδιο άρθρο, στον επίλογο, γράφει για "την αίσθηση του κουκουλώματος", που είναι εξίσου μπασκλασαρία με το "ξεκαθαρίσματος". Οπότε σκέφτομαι πως ίσως το είχε αρχικά έτσι και μετά το ευπρέπισε, ο ίδιος ή ο επιμελητής. Το κουκούλωμα δεν μπορούσε να το ευπρεπίσει γιατί η πλήρης πρόταση έχει "του κουκουλώματος, της ατιμωρησίας και της συγκάλυψης", οπότε δεν μπορούσε να βρει άλλο συνώνυμο. (Και πόσο διαφέρει άραγε το κουκούλωμα από τη συγκάλυψη;)


----------



## curry (Jun 9, 2008)

Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω για σκελετούς σε ντουλάπες/ντουλάπια, πράγματα που πωλούνται σαν ζεστά ψωμάκια και -εσχάτως- ανθρώπους που βγαίνουν από ντουλάπες... 
Φυσικά, περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα, αλλά εμένα αυτό μου την δίνει - σκίζω από επιχειρήματα, ε; :)


----------



## Philip (Jun 9, 2008)

Ίσως το εκ είναι πιο posh από το ξε, και ταιριάζει σε συζήτηση σοβαρών θεμάτων από σοβαρούς ανθρώπους;
Θυμάμαι κάποτε μια πινακίδα κάπου στην Αθήνα που έγραφε ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ Η ΠΕΡΑΙΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΟΧΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΕΚ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ, και από κει σχημάτισα την εντύπωση ότι το ΕΚ είναι ο αριστοκράτης των προθέσεων.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2008)

"Περαίωση" αντί για "διέλευση" (κν. _πέρασμα_) - αυτό κι αν είναι όλα τα λεφτά, Philip! Κρίμα που δεν το φωτογράφισες... :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2008)

Philip said:


> ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ Η ΠΕΡΑΙΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΟΧΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΕΚ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ


Την πινακίδα την είχε βάλει προφανώς ο περαματάρης της περιοχής, ο οποίος επιθυμούσε να γίνεται η περαίωση με το δικό του πλωτό μέσο. Διότι ήρθαν οι γέφυρες και έχασαν οι περαματάρηδες τη δουλειά τους. (Για να μην πω ότι ήρθε και η δημοτική και έχασαν τα «εκ» τη δική τους.)

_Περαίωση με πλωτό μέσο στην Αθήνα; Για ποια εποχή μιλάω; Πάω να κοιμηθώ καλύτερα._


----------



## Zazula (Jun 10, 2008)

Μπα, πιθανότερο είναι την εν λόγω πινακίδα να έβαλε η αρμόδια ΔΟΥ της περιοχής για να βάλει φρένο στην αυτοπεραίωση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Δεν αποκλείεται πάλι να ήταν γέφυρα που ένωνε την Αθήνα με τον Πειραιά, και η περαίωση, το πέρασμα στον Περαία. Αυτό που ζητούσε απεγνωσμένα και στο τραγούδι στη Γιουροβίζιον: Περαία, Περαία.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 10, 2008)

ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ, ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ!

Να λέμε "εκκαθάρισμα λογαριασμών". Τι λες, Sarant;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 10, 2008)

Αλλού τα εκκαθαρίσματα, κι αλλού γεννούν οι μίζες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2008)

Κι από τον σημερινό Στάθη της Ελευθεροτυπίας (δεν το γλιτώνουμε το «ντουλάπι»):


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2008)

Στο γκουγκλ είναι μοιρασμένα τα πράγματα, πότε υπερτερεί το ντουλάπι πότε η ντουλάπα, ανάλογα πτώση και αριθμό του σκελετού. Ε, οι συγκεκριμένοι σκελετοί του σκίτσου φαίνεται να μπορούν να διπλωθούν, χωράνε και σε ντουλάπι, τι να πω.

Άσχετο, ίσως. Ο Στάθης συχνά εικονογραφεί παροιμιακές εκφράσεις, όπως στο παραπάνω. Καμιά φορά μάλιστα, το παλιότερο σκίτσο του διασώζει την εποχή που δεν είχε ενστερνιστεί τα λαθοθηρικά κηρύγματα, όπως εδώ:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/askoi.html
(έχω κι άλλο ένα όπου χρησιμοποιεί, σε σκίτσο, τη φράση 'παραπέμπει στις καλένδες' την οποία αργότερα έχει χαρακτηρίσει λάθος και αγραμματοσύνη, διότι θάπρεπε δήθεν να είναι ελληνικές).


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2008)

Είναι η τελευταία καλοκαιρινή μόδα απ' ότι φαίνεται!
Εδώ, στην χτεσινή "Ελευθεροτυπία",
_(...) η συγκεκριμένη «φράξια» γύρω από τον κ. Γκρούεφσκι επιδίδεται σε έναν ακραίο εθνικισμό σε βάρος της Ελλάδας, προφανώς για να «καμουφλάρει τους σκελετούς στο σεντούκι της» και να «ακυρώσει» τυχόν κριτική για τις παράνομες δραστηριότητές της._
το ντουλάπι αναβαθμίστηκε κιόλας, σε σεντούκι. 
Mήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει γιατί η λέξεις _φράξια_ και _ακυρώσει_ είναι σε εισαγωγικά;
Πέρα από την πλάκα, το θέμα με την γλώσσα των δημοσιογράφων έχει αρχίσει να παίρνει διαστάσεις επιδημίας. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τους μαζεύουν κάπου και τους κάνουν ταχύρυθμα σεμινάρια «Πώς να γίνετε ακατάληπτοι - βασικό λεξιλόγιο» και «Πώς να κομπλάρετε τους αναγνώστες σας - τα καλύτερα τεχνάσματα» !

(Απορία: ταχύ*ρ*υθμα ή ταχύ*ρρ*υθμα; )


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2008)

Υπάρχει μια μανία να βάζουν εισαγωγικά κατά βούληση. Ίσως επειδή έτσι πιάνουν τις λέξεις με το γάντι. Με το θέμα έχει ασχοληθεί ειδικά ο Τιπούκειτος στο ιστολόγιό του.
π.χ. http://tipoukeitos.blogspot.com/2008/02/blog-post_16.html (έχει κι άλλα)

Για τα ρο, κάτι έχω γράψει, μ'αφορμή προηγούμενη συζήτηση στη Λεξιλογία:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/posaro.html


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2008)

Νίκο, αναφορικά με τα ρο γράφεις στον ιστότοπό σου:


sarant said:


> Για το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη [...]:
> α) τώρα συνειδητοποιώ πόσα κενά έχει το λημματολόγιό του, αφού στο αντιρ- που κοίταξα λείπουν τα: αντιρατσισμός και τα παράγωγά του, αντιρύπανση και τα παράγωγά της, αντιρευματικά φάρμακα, *αντιρυτιδικός*. Αυτά λείπουν τόσο από το Ορθογραφικό όσο και από το Μεγάλο. Έτσι δεν θα μάθουμε ποια από αυτά θα τα έγραφε με δύο ρο.


Το ΛΣΓ δίνει *αντιρρυτιδικός* κάτω-κάτω στη σελίδα 101.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Εδώ, στην χτεσινή "Ελευθεροτυπία",
> _(...) η συγκεκριμένη «φράξια» γύρω από τον κ. Γκρούεφσκι επιδίδεται σε έναν ακραίο εθνικισμό σε βάρος της Ελλάδας, προφανώς για να «καμουφλάρει τους σκελετούς στο σεντούκι της» και να «ακυρώσει» τυχόν κριτική για τις παράνομες δραστηριότητές της._
> το ντουλάπι αναβαθμίστηκε κιόλας, σε σεντούκι.


Πω πω, εισακούστηκα! Το σύμπαν κ.λπ.
Ήθελα να γράψω ότι εμένα θα μ' άρεσε να μιλάμε για σκελετούς στο σεντούκι, επειδή εκεί φυλάμε τα παλιά, στη ντουλάπα έχουμε τα πρόχειρα. Έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο και δεν βρήκα ούτε μία αναφορά. Σήμερα έχει αυτήν.


----------



## sarant (Jun 19, 2008)

Και από τη σημερινή (19.6.) Ελευθεροτυπία, του Στάθη πάλι, άλλος σκελετός στο ντουλάπι που είναι ντουλάπα!

Διότι, ρε παιδιά, το σκίτσο τι δείχνει; Ντουλάπι (που λέει ο Στάθης) ή Ντουλάπα (που βλέπω εγώ);


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)

sarant said:


> Διότι, ρε παιδιά, το σκίτσο τι δείχνει; Ντουλάπι (που λέει ο Στάθης) ή Ντουλάπα (που βλέπω εγώ);


Δεδομένου ότι αναφέρεται ρητώς πως ανήκει στην Ντόιτσε Τέλεκομ, πρόκειται για το ίδιο πράμα (Schrank).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)

ΥΓ Είδατε τι παθαίνουμε όταν εγκαταλείπουμε το _ερμάριο_ και την _ιματιοθήκη_; Άντε τώρα βγάλε 'σύ άκρη με τα ντουλάπια και τις ντουλάπες! (Και το _χρονοντούλαπο_ τι μέγεθος έχει τελικά βρε παιδιά - κι εντοιχίζεται ή όχι;)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2015)

*οι σκελετοί στην ντουλάπα*

Έναν χρόνο μετά απ' αυτήν τη συζήτηση, ο sarant τοποθετήθηκε και επισήμως υπέρ της ένταξης της φρ. «σκελετοί στην ντουλάπα» στην ελληνική γλώσσα: https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/05/17/papoutsi/

Σήμερα έχουν περάσει πλέον σχεδόν εφτά (!) χρόνια απ' την τότε συζήτηση —βρε πώς περνάει ο καιρός—, τα λεξικά που εκδόθηκαν στο ενδιάμεσο (ΧΛΝΓ & 4η έκδ. ΛΝΕΓ) δεν θεώρησαν πως πρέπει να συμπεριλάβουν στο λημματολόγιό τους και τους σκελετούς στην ντουλάπα, κι έρχομαι κι εγώ να σας πω πως έχω ήδη εδώ και καιρό συνταχθεί με τη θέση τού sarant κι έτσι χρησιμοποιώ την εν λόγω έκφραση χωρίς να την θεωρώ αποφευκτέο αγγλισμό.


----------



## sarant (Mar 26, 2015)

Εφτά χρόνια για το ιντερνέτ είναι... αιώνας! Αλλά, πράγματι, λεξικογραφική παράλειψη.


----------

